# Import and custom duties on Headphones



## darkv0id (Jun 27, 2013)

So after a bit of research I've come across the JVC HA-S400. The reviews are great, but the thing is, they are not available in India. So I'll have to get them imported. They're available for ~$30 on Ebay. 

Does anyone know how much custom and import duties are levied on headphones?

P.S. Not sure if this is the right section to post; mods please move this to a more appropriate section if you see fit.

EDIT: I read somewhere that goods upto Rs 2000 are imported duty free. Is this true??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 27, 2013)

yes and no... if the seller sends it marked as a gift there will be no customs... however, in extreme case in customs decides to check the pack then they may confiscate or charge you customs... i wanted to buy the shure 215 ($150) from israel last month and asked the seller if he has sent any to india... he told me that he sent quite a few to india marked as gifts... he declared the value as $30... so i think if your actual value of headphones is below $30 then there wouldnt be an issue...
this website will give you charges New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator


----------

